# Ember's at it again.. Amazing shot I caught!



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Awesome pictures!

I love the first one.


----------



## eclecticstar (Dec 18, 2008)

Your horse is really beautiful! Great pics.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Wonderful pics, Midwest! Your horse is so fluffy and adorable! Great shots!


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Aww thank you all! I hope to see what other cool pics I can get of her.. Its not hard to catch her spazzing as she does it alot.. LOL!

Her winter coat came in nicely, the drawback to it.. Peeeyuuu! She has a high motabolism as it is, and can sweat in a blink, afterwards.. sticky, stinky baby! LOL!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome pictures! I love taking photos myself, and it's always a surprise to look back throuh the photos and finding some amazing ones.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Good Job!!! Those are super cute photos!!! The background is gorgeous and Ember is such a ham!!!!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Those are great pictures! I love the second one it's so stunning!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww those are so cute!  Great shots!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

What a clown!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

cute ! those i wonderful photos! And i love your horse by the way!!!


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

LauraB said:


> What a clown!


Yes.. She has a ton of personality and loves to be a goof! I have figured out through messing with her, I can blow into her nose and she will do that! LOL! Then to add, she has decided that everything must now be tasted.. especially zippers! She can be quite naughty, but makes up for it in style:lol:

Thank you all!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Some one knows when to snap a picture! Those are awesome! She looks like quite the character


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Beautiful horse. And very cute shots.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

I can't see them stupid computer!


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Amazing photos here! Time, patience and lots of practise are the keys definitely! I amaze myself when I capture the best shots. 
Just makes you feel all nice about it!
x


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Aww, again thank you all! This photo turned out so well, and using a high resolution camera (10megapixle) it just captured the right essence to it. I took the file down to Kinko's and had some posters done of it. I had a 14x24 and a 12x22 done, both turned out excellent! After bordering them and framing, it looks sharp! I gave one to an old time cowboy that has been a long time friend. He is big into western art.. Ol guy thought it was just awesome, especially since he has had a thing for Ember for some time! LOL!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Those are some priceless shots there.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

wow kris..thats some horse you got on ur hands! :lol:

i think shes laughing at you for w/e reason in the first one! haha!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Great pictures. Looks like she is having lots of fun and full of personality.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

wow, I love them all...What a beautiful horse


----------

